

Ask HN: Academic papers visualized as a tree? - mgallivan

Is there any software / website that will visualize an academic paper and its "children", and their "children", etc. as a tree-like structure (up to depth of x...)?<p>This would be remarkably helpful in learning a bit more about a niche topic.
======
Madintelligence
Do you mean visualising the tree by citations? All of these help, but
papercube has a good following.

[http://flowingdata.com/2012/01/01/visualizing-citations-
in-r...](http://flowingdata.com/2012/01/01/visualizing-citations-in-research-
literature/)

[http://webapps.stackexchange.com/questions/10058/visualizati...](http://webapps.stackexchange.com/questions/10058/visualization-
of-citation-data)

<http://papercube.peterbergstrom.com/>

<http://www.cs.umd.edu/hcil/ase/>

~~~
mgallivan
Thanks, this is what I was looking for.

